# Trimming anubias roots



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

It's fine to prune the roots. I've taken sections down to bare rhizome and the plants regrow fine. I think they attach better and definitely look more natural if you cut off roots interfering with good contact with the wood or rock you want them to grow on as the plants can only attach with new growth and they will sprout new roots if you cut them down to the rhizome.


----------



## Deadhead! (Oct 7, 2018)

I'd like to bring this thread back to life. I have 2 anubias with their roots in the soil. They've both been fine like that and the roots are pretty stiff and long. I'd like to glue both to some mopani wood I have. I'll need to trim the roots pretty close to the rhizome but would hate to hurt either one of them as they're doing well like they are. Is it perfectly safe to trim the roots down as Kathyy suggests? I would feel a lot better with more than one response to this question.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Yep, prune away. I always trim roots way back on all epiphytes like Anubias, Ferns, Buces, etc.


----------



## en7jos (Jun 7, 2020)

Watch from 10min into this video:

https://youtu.be/SxtYMkU1rp4?t=610


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I've severely hacked back loads of roots on big anubias multiple times with no issues.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

A little showmanship in that video. Farkas says "anubias really doesn't like its roots to be trimmed so please be careful" careful of what? Even if you accidently cut the plant in half it would be fine.


----------



## en7jos (Jun 7, 2020)

Asteroid said:


> A little showmanship in that video. Farkas says "anubias really doesn't like its roots to be trimmed so please be careful" careful of what? Even if you accidently cut the plant in half it would be fine.


I know, that's why I posted it! Plants don't like roots being trimmed so let me show you how I trim them all off... :grin2:

Between these guys and _Foo the Flowerhorn_ I don't bother with regular TV anymore, enjoy what they each do in their very different ways and maybe bring a little of each to my own tanks. Only without the expensive ADA logo...


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

en7jos said:


> I know, that's why I posted it! Plants don't like roots being trimmed so let me show you how I trim them all off... :grin2:
> 
> Between these guys and _Foo the Flowerhorn_ I don't bother with regular TV anymore, enjoy what they each do in their very different ways and maybe bring a little of each to my own tanks. Only without the expensive ADA logo...


Yes, my thoughts exactly. I think Farkas has a background in entertainment and it shows. I do like his videos and he knows his stuff.


----------



## fishguy1978 (Mar 20, 2020)

Trimming the roots does to things:
1. Makes it easier to plant or attach to hardscape.
2. Promotes new root growth due to the stress of trimming

Trimming the roots on any new plants is actually encouraged by most planted tank aficionado. I like to leave 1-2in of root on rooted plants and at least 1in on anubius.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

Anubias does not feed from it's roots, it uses them as anchors. I regularly trim mine completely off and have never had any issues doing so.


----------

